
SWEET32: Birthday attacks on 64-bit block ciphers in TLS and OpenVPN - sashk
https://sweet32.info
======
CiPHPerCoder
The OpenSSL blog post was submitted separately as
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12351739](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12351739)
in case this story (the branded vulnerability page itself) overtakes it in
popularity.

